# Anyone know what kind of drug test gap warehouse uses?



## xyth

I'm out in Columbus Ohio got an interview/orientation/drug test wednsday a gap warehouse here. I'm curious as to what kind of drug test they do. I haven't smoked weed as of today will be the tenth day was all bunk Arizona Reggie also curious to if it is indeed urine test what are my chances of passing considering what I mentioned above in regards to smokin. Kind of stressed cause I've been blessed with good fortune to turn my life around and don't want to blow it.


----------



## kecleon

It's fucked up because you can be on meth and it's fine in 3 days but mj stays for up to a month. Best chance is get some clean urine in a balloon or something.


----------



## kecleon

It'll be a urine test 99% of the time.


----------



## wrkrsunite

Man 10 days off the reggie . How much longer u got? You've almost got it beat, get super shit faced drunk a couple nights in a row,, dehydrate yourself, wake up the next morning and take a bunch of vitamins and drink tons of water and juice and you've got this. Good luck.


----------



## xyth

I got until this wednsday they're gonna drug test me then following an interview and orientation.


----------



## Kim Chee

Almost every employer uses piss and your piss is already tainted. You could benefit with the assistance of a wizzinator, but any hardcore meat gazing piss test type knows what a real dick looks like. Flush your system with lots of water and one of those over the counter products you get in a head shop. Do yourself a favor and don't go smokin' more weed later that day, they may retest you.


----------



## xyth

Kind of courious does body type and use play a factor? Was kind of banking of the idea of that really didn't smoke heavy more a few bowls here and there with the fact I'm one of those skinny built guys along with drinking plenty of water along with keeping active and the important fact of not trying to smoke any weed anytime soon.


----------



## Kim Chee

If what I read long ago is true:

The metabolites (what they test for) are absorbed by fat giving a longer period you can test positive. Low body fat, high metabolic rate types tend to clean their system more quickly. 

If you are getting a hair test, your screwed.

If you get the job and they perform random testing, you may want to come up with a better strategy.


----------



## Dameon

I've passed a piss test a week after smoking, but I have a really fast metabolism.


----------



## Tude

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Almost every employer uses piss and your piss is already tainted. You could benefit with the assistance of a wizzinator, but any hardcore meat gazing piss test type knows what a real dick looks like. Flush your system with lots of water and one of those over the counter products you get in a head shop. Do yourself a favor and don't go smokin' more weed later that day, they may retest you.



Holds hands up - says failed piss test. Tried the take the balloon of good piss past the chemists. A) They give you like 30 seconds in the bathroom - not much time to play with getting things arranged. B) You need a certain amount of pee for their container and C) it HAS TO BE YOUR BODY TEMPERATURE. 

k, I tried taping bag to leg - wasn't mine (was of a 12 yr old kid believe it or not) - ick - oh yeah can I state ICK FUCKING ICK, but I tried. It did not come up to temp, and oh gawd - it spilled down my leg (not my pee and now I have it running down my leg - sooo awesome) so I didn't have enough and so they sat me down outside the lab with a freaking water container so I could pee more so I could not pass. fuck. I ran out and said eff that job. First and last time I ever did that stuff.

Had a friend try the hair shampoo stuff as this company clipped hair samples. She failed.

Last I knew (I'm all clean now for many years yay!) coke can go 7 days but hair samples well way - blood is like 30 days, pot is 5-7 days unless blood test. Not sure if this is updated as I really am not involved in it anymore so I don't care --- unless they want a sample of hair that is from 7" down and in that case they can kiss my ass.  Good luck all!!


----------



## xyth

I've taken a buddies piss In before out in another state had them piss in a pill bottle the night before stuck it in a motel fridge over night. Got a microwave safe bowl filled it with water heated it up in the microwave pulled the bowl out let the pill boll full of piss sit in the water a couple mins then taped the bottle to my inner thigh went to the test. Skated by but didn't get the job due to I didn't pass the background check. As for strategy if i can indeed get by with the low body fat thing and they random. Never thought I would actually say this but I'm just not gonna smoke weed.


----------



## xyth

I actually passed that drug test I mentioned previously. Me being honest it actually feels pretty good to have a job. To make money legit without having to hustle steal or sell drugs. Especially the fact I straight up came out to Ohio on whim told my best friend how I've been living for years caught a greyhound in Tucson az came to Columbus him and his girl welcomed me like I'm family first time in a long time I've felt accepted or part of something. I wonder though does this make me a sell out like in a sense I've checked out? Or am I starting a whole new journey?


----------



## Dameon

Whatever feels right.


----------



## Kim Chee

I'd like to think how I spend my cash makes a difference. You can go to work for awhile, do some strategic things and be in a far better position to live the way you couldn't do before you were working. 

The journey never ends.


----------



## xyth

Never thought about it like that Michael. Been trying to figure out where do I take things from here? Its my thing I do always thinking trying to figure out what I can do to better myself or try to instill some knowledge on others


----------

